# Who is afffecting your raiting - fraud



## Adamdodge (Mar 24, 2017)

I've noticed that since I've entertained most of my guests that with lyft you're always going to get a bad egg. 

So recently I did some thinking and an experiment too. 

I did only 20 trips last week. Part time. Mostly because I was traveling this weekend and doing productive things. 

All of 19 of those people had given me 5 stars and comments as well. I play nice relaxing music for my customers and they seem to dig it. I respect them and they respect me. 

Now there is that one person whom gives you a 1 star. Who could that person be? Was it the slightly drunk couple I picked up or the law student who's boyfriend got a lift for or was it that mean mother who was stern to me while she yelled at her kids in the back seat. Was it the international students I picked up. Regardless nobody is perfect and not every ride is going to make someone and everyone happy. 

So who gave me that one star raiting?

I'll tell you exactly who it was. It was someone who probably gives a one to two star raiting frequently so they can complain and get a free ride. Some and most people will complain to lyft after their two star experience and get compensated for their ride. Your typical resentful and nasty customer will do just so. Somebody who doesn't give a f about you. They will complain and doesn't matter how nice or perfect you are they just want a free ride. It's sad how that works but it's the way lyft operates. With the technology today you would think lyft would find a way to single out fraud. 


Seriously it's not cool and it's starting to scare me as a driver. 

Any thoughts please post below.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes, stop worrying about your rating. See, I used to be you; I used to maintain a 4.96 to 5.0 for a year and a half, but eventually I got sick of Lyft's "ways" and gave up. Took every snack, cell phone charger, bottle of water, etc. out of my car and stopped giving a f***. None of it makes any difference in the end. A higher rating doesn't move you to the top of the list for calls, doesn't determine your pay, etc. It's just bragging rights. Oh, impress the customer with your high rating, who will surely be like, "Oh, you have a 5.0 rating -- I've never seen that before." And yet, that customer (unknowingly) is paying you less than minimum wage.

Anyways, I could go into another tireless rant, but I won't. After 8,000 rides, you'll need to trust me on this that your rating doesn't matter. Yes, it stings everytime you get a bad one because you're doing nothing wrong, but the system was designed to mentally condition you into trying harder. Lyft is manipulating you for their gain. Stop trying!

*Fact: Most passengers rate poorly just so they can complain and get a free ride. *

*Advice: Want to improve your rating without doing much? *

1. Confirm the name of the passenger for the security of their account and state your name so they know it's a match.

2. Ask if they have a navigational preference, or if you should use gps (Google Maps or Waze).

3. Ask if they have a musical preference.

4. Ask how their day is. If their reply is short, stay quiet and let them be in their head. Most people just want to check social media, etc. without being bothered.

5. If they ask how your day is, keep it brief and say something like, "Just driving." If they keep talking and ask questions, respond, but if they don't, just stay quiet. I know it's uncomfortable but I'm telling you, most people don't want to be bothered. Too many drivers insist on talking and don't shut up -- I know because I've been the passenger and I'm like, "Oh, so this is why they have a 4.7 rating. He won't shut up, and all I want to do is think about this crappy date I'm about to go on."

I still do all of the above and average a 4.91 to 4.95 a majority of the time -- not that any of it matters.

*Snack tray I used to sit in between the front seats (middle console/armrest). Oh, my ipad isn't pictured, either, nor are the recommendations I used to have on that iPad, which told people where to eat, shop, etc. *









Adamdodge said:


> I've noticed that since I've entertained most of my guests that with lyft you're always going to get a bad egg.
> 
> So recently I did some thinking and an experiment too.
> 
> ...


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks Trump. I have the same feeling as the OP. I was trying so hard to please every one of them riders but at the end of the day I still have a bad rating or two. I was like wtf but now I see why, it's the scam they pull to get free rides (if possible).


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

OSC said:


> Thanks Trump. I have the same feeling as the OP. I was trying so hard to please every one of them riders but at the end of the day I still have a bad rating or two. I was like wtf but now I see why, it's the scam they pull to get free rides (if possible).


You're awakened. Go forth, my child.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Mr. Taggart said:


> Holy ****. Were you not constantly cleaning crumbs out of your car??


I honestly wasn't. People are surprisingly respectful when you give them free food.


----------



## VetoDrive (Apr 4, 2017)

I am so glad I found this forum because when i started doing Lyft part-time I maintained a 4.9 etc.. so I increased my hours/rides and I noticed with more rides my rating dropped to 4.6 and I'm like why I'm courteous respectful and cool with all my passengers. And Lyft says your account is at risk of deactivation at 4.6...I haven't drove in 2days scared of my account deactiving and need the money..But after reading this forum from Trump and others I have a better understanding of this bulls***. These passengers are grimey


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Stop being wusses.

Complain preemptively.

Rate low.


----------



## VetoDrive (Apr 4, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Stop being wusses.
> 
> Complain preemptively.
> 
> Rate low.


True


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

And kick people out a lot more often


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

I wonder if "Abieu" was kicked out too.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Dude you cracker Jack's.

5 stars broseff


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

VetoDrive said:


> I am so glad I found this forum because when i started doing Lyft part-time I maintained a 4.9 etc.. so I increased my hours/rides and I noticed with more rides my rating dropped to 4.6 and I'm like why I'm courteous respectful and cool with all my passengers. And Lyft says your account is at risk of deactivation at 4.6...I haven't drove in 2days scared of my account deactiving and need the money..But after reading this forum from Trump and others I have a better understanding of this bulls***. These passengers are grimey


Did Lyft send you a deactivation warning?


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

You also have to remember that Lyft advertises that if you give a 3 star rating or lower you will never be paired with the driver again, therefore there are some (mostly college students that I have heard talking about it) that will use this to "not" rate the driver, but use it just for reasons like "don't like compact cars", racial, didn't like the age of the driver or the clothes they wear etc. Nothing wrong with the ride or the driver really, just personal preferences and the advertisement that they can use the rating system as a switch to make sure they never have to ride with that person again.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

DidIDoThat said:


> You also have to remember that Lyft advertises that if you give a 3 star rating or lower you will never be paired with the driver again, therefore there are some (mostly college students that I have heard talking about it) that will use this to "not" rate the driver, but use it just for reasons like "don't like compact cars", racial, didn't like the age of the driver or the clothes they wear etc. Nothing wrong with the ride or the driver really, just personal preferences and the advertisement that they can use the rating system as a switch to make sure they never have to ride with that person again.


My Prius has earned me some low marks


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> My Prius has earned me some low marks


So has my Expedition ....theres really no satisfying some folks

Roomiest third row on the market = why your trunk so small????

But the bimmer 3 series.....dayum son now THAT raked in TEH HATRED


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Yes, stop worrying about your rating. See, I used to be you; I used to maintain a 4.96 to 5.0 for a year and a half, but eventually I got sick of Lyft's "ways" and gave up. Took every snack, cell phone charger, bottle of water, etc. out of my car and stopped giving a f***. None of it makes any difference in the end. A higher rating doesn't move you to the top of the list for calls, doesn't determine your pay, etc. It's just bragging rights. Oh, impress the customer with your high rating, who will surely be like, "Oh, you have a 5.0 rating -- I've never seen that before." And yet, that customer (unknowingly) is paying you less than minimum wage.
> 
> Anyways, I could go into another tireless rant, but I won't. After 8,000 rides, you'll need to trust me on this that your rating doesn't matter. Yes, it stings everytime you get a bad one because you're doing nothing wrong, but the system was designed to mentally condition you into trying harder. Lyft is manipulating you for their gain. Stop trying!
> 
> ...


My God!! Looking at that snack tray sickens me as to what drivers will do for their crappy fares. Thank goodness you now have your eyes open!


----------



## samwu888 (Apr 7, 2017)

honestly is a very expensive gift, do not expect from cheap people - warren Buffett

Just don't over expect the kindness from people, it's the lesson I should have learned long time ago.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> My God!! Looking at that snack tray sickens me as to what drivers will do for their crappy fares. Thank goodness you now have your eyes open!


I'd like to provide such a snack tray but wouldn't with as little as we make.

I provide mints and gum and some cheap-o candy I found at Walmart. I think it is like $5 a month at most worth of stuff I give out, and that includes the guys who take the entire candy bag.

I actually wish a lot of the bad breath people would eat my mints and gum so I don't have to smell their awful breath.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

I use Waze whether the rider likes it or not (so far no one has said anything but still). Why? Cause Waze has a setting that lets you avoid tolls, and Google maps does not, you have to say "Ok Google: avoid tolls" each and every time. I had a ride that actually complained that I did that, I told them Lyft doesn't pay for tolls and I get the bill [50 cents] a month and a half later so this is easier." He grumpled a bit but oh well. Ok I don't know if Lyft pays for tolls or not, but all the same from that point on I use Waze.

I'm of the mind I'm not doing this forever (at this point even if I get a primary job I will do this just for gas money for a while), and I'm already accommodating (sit anywhere, turn on the radio, etc) I'm not kissing posterior more than that. If they want to talk they can, if not, that's fine too. I'd rather concentrate on the map anyway.



Kembolicous said:


> My God!! Looking at that snack tray sickens me as to what drivers will do for their crappy fares. Thank goodness you now have your eyes open!


I have snacks for *myself* in the glove compartment box, but if I ever saw that as a requirement or even a suggestion from Lyft I think I'd laugh myself silly for days. Real taxis don't do that why should I? And with my own money? Yeah right.


----------



## GotstaGetALLDat (Jan 19, 2017)

My rating took a huge dive during one day. I knew precisely who did it-- a lady who lurched around constantly and seemed like she was on drugs as she complained about Waze's directions like I created Waze (this is actually becoming startlingly common). In one of the few rare times when Lyft took my side 100%, they removed the rating.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Like others have already said, just drive and ignore the rating. Keep both hands on the wheel, drive the speed limit and pay attention to the road. You'll worry yourself into a panic if you obsess over driver ratings.


----------



## GotstaGetALLDat (Jan 19, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Like others have already said, just drive and ignore the rating. Keep both hands on the wheel, drive the speed limit and pay attention to the road. You'll worry yourself into a panic if you obsess over driver ratings.


It's a joke. After my first week it has always ranged from 4.75 to 4.85. Sometimes there are huge decimal point spikes in either direction for a couple of days then it returns to just 4.80. It's a joke because I know that _I'm not doing a f--ing thing differently._


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I drive for LYFT and Uber, what I experienced was that people from India and Pakistan like using the rating of a driver as an extortion technique. I have been told by some of these PAX that they use the rating for every little thing, I tell them it doesn't matter since I'm self employed, not an employee of the company and their rating me poorly means nothing, they really get pissed off when I tell them that.
I suspect that these people use this technique to get free rides and punish drivers they think are beneath them.
Now if I get a ping I look at the address before I answer, if it's an address that I know will most likely be someone from India I just don't respond to it.

I noticed that if I get a complaint sent to me I respond with who makes your paycheck,"the drivers" so piss off, strangely I don't hear anything again LOL.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Adamdodge said:


> Seriously it's not cool and it's starting to scare me as a driver.
> 
> Any thoughts please post below.


If it scares you and it gives you a minute of worry stop driving. Don't let other people rent space in your head.

Uber and Lyft should know this happens and if it's a habitual pax then they need to kill their account because it's causing a company to lose a good driver.

Keep driving and do your best. If you get deactivated go work at McD and get paid for every second you are there instead of using your car expenses to make a little money and sitting by your phone and being on call and not paid for it.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Yes, stop worrying about your rating. See, I used to be you; I used to maintain a 4.96 to 5.0 for a year and a half, but eventually I got sick of Lyft's "ways" and gave up. Took every snack, cell phone charger, bottle of water, etc. out of my car and stopped giving a f***. None of it makes any difference in the end. A higher rating doesn't move you to the top of the list for calls, doesn't determine your pay, etc. It's just bragging rights. Oh, impress the customer with your high rating, who will surely be like, "Oh, you have a 5.0 rating -- I've never seen that before." And yet, that customer (unknowingly) is paying you less than minimum wage.
> 
> Anyways, I could go into another tireless rant, but I won't. After 8,000 rides, you'll need to trust me on this that your rating doesn't matter. Yes, it stings everytime you get a bad one because you're doing nothing wrong, but the system was designed to mentally condition you into trying harder. Lyft is manipulating you for their gain. Stop trying!
> 
> ...


 Current rating as of 4/21/17 -- applies to everything I said above.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I seriously don't give a [email protected] about the ratings, only thing I care about is the bank deposit every week. UBER/LYFT can go screw themselves, they offer me nothing to kiss anyones @ss.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

For happy pax


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

emdeplam, now you went and did it, you made me hungry. I take some kush please.


----------

